# the torch



## bowtechgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

does anyone know if they are going to have a shoot at the torch this year? I hope so i really enjoy their shoot.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just got word that the Torch shoot will be August 25th.


----------



## wooddog (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking forward to that one also.The registration starts at 6:30 - 8. With a shotgun start at 9. There will be 3-20 target ranges set up . Door prizes and a continential breakfast availiable free.
   Lunch will also be available also for a small cost.   Anthony


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 18, 2012)

wooddog said:


> Looking forward to that one also.The registration starts at 6:30 - 8. With a shotgun start at 9. There will be 3-20 target ranges set up . Door prizes and a continential breakfast availiable free.
> Lunch will also be available also for a small cost.   Anthony



I always look forward to this time of the year. To me the church shoots are the most fun the great fellship with friends that may not shoot all year. Always a great speaker who most always is an outdoormans, and every year i pray that the lost will be saved. I also saw that the soul hunter church shoot is the same day as the Torch, i hope and pray that both can work together because both are working to win lost souls to the lord. I would love to see soul hunters and the torch have 1 big shoot or aleast work around each other.


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 18, 2012)

I pm some of the soulhunter crem to see if by chance there was any chance of 1  big shoot and if they needed any help and and i learned a lot of info that bothered me alot. It sounded like the soul hunter crew is willing to have 1 big shoot but the torch is not. I am not sure when the torch scheduled their shoot but the soulhunter shoot was scheduled in jan and posted. I hope and pray this can be worked out because this is all done 4 the lord and in hopes of reaching lost souls.  I am not apart of the torch or soul hunters ministery, but i know this a great way to reach the lost that may never step foot in a church. This could be 2 great opportunity or 1 great big 1 if everything can be worked out. All we have to do is plant a seed in someone s heart and let God water that seed and do the rest.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gibbs not trying to start anything but the Torch has had their shoot this same weekend in August for years.  They missed 2010 but that was it.  I think we just need to let both  places have their shoots and maybe they can reach someone that wouldnt be able to travel to Cornelia or Toccoa and not cause a stink because they are on the same day.  The shoots are for fellowship and hopefully reaching lost souls so the more shoots the better chance of accomplishing this.  JMO


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 19, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> Gibbs not trying to start anything but the Torch has had their shoot this same weekend in August for years.  They missed 2010 but that was it.  I think we just need to let both  places have their shoots and maybe they can reach someone that wouldnt be able to travel to Cornelia or Toccoa and not cause a stink because they are on the same day.  The shoots are for fellowship and hopefully reaching lost souls so the more shoots the better chance of accomplishing this.  JMO



I am not starting anything at all. I have alot more info on whats going on than most, and the way things have be handled has not been rite. Maybe the Torch has had there shoot the same weekend i don t know i do know they missed atleast 1 year but who can say who is locked in on a date. And why would you want to scheduled a shoot when u know 2 miles away there is a shoot going on...


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 19, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> Gibbs not trying to start anything but the Torch has had their shoot this same weekend in August for years.  They missed 2010 but that was it.  I think we just need to let both  places have their shoots and maybe they can reach someone that wouldnt be able to travel to Cornelia or Toccoa and not cause a stink because they are on the same day.  The shoots are for fellowship and hopefully reaching lost souls so the more shoots the better chance of accomplishing this.  JMO



I have done alittle bit of checking and if my memory is rite the Torch has never shoot the 4th weekend of Aug it was the 3rd. It was the sat after the bc grant shoot...


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 19, 2012)

August 27, 2011
August 28, 2010  but was canceled
August 22, 2009
August 30, 2008
August 25, 2007


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 19, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> August 27, 2011
> August 28, 2010  but was canceled
> August 22, 2009
> August 30, 2008
> August 25, 2007



I have said my peace and there is alot more i think that i am not going to say. Its very clear that you have a part in the shoot at the torch, may God bless u and the torch. I think we are getting away from what the main reason for the church archery shoots, in hope of reach of lost souls. But if everyone had that in mind there could be a really big and great shoot. But some do not want that.


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jul 21, 2012)

As long as both shoots have people show up and everyone gets good fellowship out of it in the process of shooting, good luck to all.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 23, 2012)

I amen that Kodiak!  Hello all, I head up The Torch bow shoot and yes with the exception of 2010 our shoot dates are always around the 25 to 27th as we usually try to make it after BC Grant Baptist Church's shoot.  BC Grant is a church with in our Habersham County, with in about 4-5 miles from our church and they put on a great shoot!  Our shoot has been scheduled for over a year and no we do not check with surrounding counties before scheduling our shoot as that is too many counties and too many churches.  I don't want to bicker over this, just want you to know that The Torch and my only agenda and passion is reaching souls and have a great fellowship with all shooters in every aspect of their lives.  I hate that Mr. Randall (Wolfy) at his Stephens County Church is upset with our shoot date.   I am sure that they will have a great shoot and I wish them many blessings on reaching all and having a great fellowship!  I know that Stephens County is also a big county and I am sure that both shoots can have a great time reaching all shooters.  Thank you Gibbs for your concern and I ask for your continued prayers that The Torch and I will always be in God's obediance, grace, mercy and blessings and that He will continue to guide all churches in all events to reach the lost!    It is our passion and purpose.   Thank you!      Scott


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 24, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I amen that Kodiak!  Hello all, I head up The Torch bow shoot and yes with the exception of 2010 our shoot dates are always around the 25 to 27th as we usually try to make it after BC Grant Baptist Church's shoot.  BC Grant is a church with in our Habersham County, with in about 4-5 miles from our church and they put on a great shoot!  Our shoot has been scheduled for over a year and no we do not check with surrounding counties before scheduling our shoot as that is too many counties and too many churches.  I don't want to bicker over this, just want you to know that The Torch and my only agenda and passion is reaching souls and have a great fellowship with all shooters in every aspect of their lives.  I hate that Mr. Randall (Wolfy) at his Stephens County Church is upset with our shoot date.   I am sure that they will have a great shoot and I wish them many blessings on reaching all and having a great fellowship!  I know that Stephens County is also a big county and I am sure that both shoots can have a great time reaching all shooters.  Thank you Gibbs for your concern and I ask for your continued prayers that The Torch and I will always be in God's obediance, grace, mercy and blessings and that He will continue to guide all churches in all events to reach the lost!    It is our passion and purpose.   Thank you!      Scott



I had said my peace and i was going to keep my mouth shut but i just cant. You say that the Torch shoot was scheduled for over a year, its funny that it wasnt even put on gon by you it was just asked about and then the Torch is having a shoot. But my gut tells me different, i know if i was as big as the Torch i would have advertised alot if i had something planed that long. If Mr. Wolfie is upset i do not blame him at all but i really respect him and what he stands 4 and i know where his heart is. I didnt undestand why the Torch wouldn t work 2gether with the soulhunters are you just worried about the lost of habersham county or all the lost. To me you where holding God back. Scott you have my word that i will continue to pray for you, your family, the Torch archery shoot, the church and all the lost souls in this world. May god bless.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Gibbs for your prayers, I appreciate them.  Wolfie called me last night, and he's fine, I'm fine, and I can assure you that he and I do not have any problems with each other.  We are both working toward our goals of reaching every lost soul we can reach from everywhere.  May God Bless.   Scott


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 24, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Thank you Gibbs for your prayers, I appreciate them.  Wolfie called me last night, and he's fine, I'm fine, and I can assure you that he and I do not have any problems with each other.  We are both working toward our goals of reaching every lost soul we can reach from everywhere.  May God Bless.   Scott



AMEN TO THAT. I hope your shoot goes well. If everything goes well i will be there and i get to meet you. May God bless. LJ Gibbs


----------



## bmason300 (Jul 24, 2012)

Why is there always someone that can't be pleased with anything?  Razor Blade does a fine job putting together the bow shoot and always has.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 25, 2012)

bmason300 said:


> Why is there always someone that can't be pleased with anything?  Razor Blade does a fine job putting together the bow shoot and always has.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 25, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> I couldn't agree more.



Mr. Dills that is funny that you aggree because i rember not to long ago you started a thread fussing about some targets being to long. I am pretty sure everyone shoots the same target from the same stake that you do.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gibbs since you know EVERYTHING.  If you will go back and check my previous posts you will find that I have always supported the Torch as well as the other church shoots.  As for Mr Razor Blade he does an excellent job putting the Torch shoot on and is a great Christian brother.  My previous post you was talking about has absolutely NOTHING to do with this thread.


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 25, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> Gibbs since you know EVERYTHING.  If you will go back and check my previous posts you will find that I have always supported the Torch as well as the other church shoots.  As for Mr Razor Blade he does an excellent job putting the Torch shoot on and is a great Christian brother.  My previous post you was talking about has absolutely NOTHING to do with this thread.



I never said you didnt support the Torch or any church for that matter. You aggreed that some people cant be pleased and i was just stating facts that you also can not be pleased. No i do not know everything but in 57years i have learned a few things. I have all the faith in the world that the Torch will put on a great shoot. I cant wait. Would u shoot with me? Mr. Razor Blade please don t set the targets to far Mr. Dills will get upset. LOL.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 25, 2012)

Eric, I've always been surprised at the people that will show up at a church shoot, shoot for free, receive free prizes, and then complain.  I just pray for them all the more.  We are especially blessed in northeast Georgia to have some fantastic church shoots, hosted by some really great people.


----------



## bucky (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like the soul hunters canceled their shoot


----------



## stands4christ (Aug 15, 2012)

*Address??*

I have been there several times but have a friend coming from a different direction.  What is the physical address of the church?


----------



## wooddog (Aug 15, 2012)

Its 800 Cannon bridge rd, Demorest , Ga.   It is just across from the old walmart just as you start up " 105 " on top of the hill. 

Everyone is welcome to come and shoot , its free, door prizes given away, and free breakfast. Lunch is available . Please come out and join us for a fun time with your family. We will have a guest speaker , Wesley Jones , to come and speak to us. 

Anthony


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for the hospitality shown today by the Torch Church. I had a great time shooting the 3D course today. The message presented to us was good. Thanks again


----------



## james hyde (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you folks, had a big time today! Good job everyone. Outstanding message, great fellowship, great food and drink, grand party to shoot with, good to be traveling with the Antler Creations All Star Shooting Team again, this was a good day!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen, i am glad everyone had a good time. Everything flowed very well with the shoot. Scott


----------



## stuffer (Aug 26, 2012)

james hyde said:


> Thank you folks, had a big time today! Good job everyone. Outstanding message, great fellowship, great food and drink, grand party to shoot with, good to be traveling with the Antler Creations All Star Shooting Team again, this was a good day!



falling star shooting team yesterday ha ha


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 26, 2012)

I am glad you guys had fun, no matter how you shot. Next year , we are gonna try some new ways to advertise , along with someother things. I hope it will be even better then. Scott


----------



## james hyde (Aug 29, 2012)

stuffer said:


> falling star shooting team yesterday ha ha



Dust yourself off Stuffer and get back to it!


----------

